# "Iverson Era About to End"



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> It is time to batten down whatever hatches you possess, or can borrow.
> 
> Back up your truck.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/14925179.htm

I hate David Aldridge from the Inquirer.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Well it's obvious that it's time for the team to make some big changes. The reason I becamse a Sixers fan is because of Iverson and honestly I think it's time for him to move to a team that has the players to get deep in the playoffs. I'd love for him to come here to Memphis with Gay and Gasol but I'd hate him going to the Celtics.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

The reason I got into Basketball and the 76ers was because of Iverson (and Bryant to a lesser extent), I'd hate to see him leave us Sixers. 

It's really annoyed me that we are seeking to get rid of AI and rebuild because C-Webb's contract is a load of crap and nobody wants him and his dodgy knees.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's gonna be so strange, and sad to see AI in another uni (unless it's a Pacer's one :biggrin: ). Philly just isn't Philly without the Answer, but yeah I do agree that it's time for your team to move on...Good luck to you guys... :cheers:


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Am I the only active sixers fan who doesn't wan't AI to leave? look at what happened to philly when they traded Wilt, when they traded Moses, when they traded charles...now look at what will happen if they trade AI


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> Am I the only active sixers fan who doesn't wan't AI to leave? look at what happened to philly when they traded Wilt, when they traded Moses, when they traded charles...now look at what will happen if they trade AI


No, you aren't. Have you actually read any of mine, Route, die's etc.'s posts or just completely skipped past them all?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

send him to boston baby!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> Am I the only active sixers fan who doesn't wan't AI to leave? look at what happened to philly when they traded Wilt, when they traded Moses, when they traded charles...now look at what will happen if they trade AI


I'm with you ball, he should stay a Sixer. Iverson is the damn Sixers, I hope this does not take place.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I understand you all want Iverson to stay, but this has gone on too long. If the Sixers keep Iverson, they'll probably be stuck as a mediocre team for the rest of his career because they won't be able to make any big moves. Webber's contract is still on for 2 seasons, and by the time it's off the books, Iverson will be 32. At about that same time, Iverson will be looking for a contract extension. So if we locked him up again, then we'd be stuck with an overpayed player very shortly. By the time we had some room to make some moves, Iverson would be 32, and it would not be the time to have a team built around him, especially considering it would probably take a few seasons. What positive, other than Iverson retiring a Sixer, could come out of Iverson staying? We need a fresh start.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Sixers cant build a team around him, so they have to get rid of the franchise player. Ticket sales will drop, the team will struggle without AI.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Sixers cant build a team around him, so they have to get rid of the franchise player. Ticket sales will drop, the team will struggle without AI.


True, but so does every rebuilding team. That's just the way the process works.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Sixers cant build a team around him, so they have to get rid of the franchise player. Ticket sales will drop, the team will struggle without AI.


Ticket sales already have dropped. The fans are apathetic towards the team because they know the Sixers aren't about **** right now.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Sixers cant build a team around him, so they have to get rid of the franchise player. Ticket sales will drop, the team will struggle without AI.


Correction my man, it's Billy King's worthless @ss who can't build a team around AI. The Sixers always seem to have inept people running the show, with the exception of Pat Croce of course.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I'm with you ball, he should stay a Sixer. Iverson is the damn Sixers, I hope this does not take place.


I agree, I just have hard time picturing AI in any other jersey; however, this team is going nowhere and AI is the biggest asset they currently have and trading him before he loses his value is wise. Sadly this is the reality of the business side of sports today.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Ive heard multiple things about him going to Boston. The latest rumor I heard was AI to the Celtics for Drew Gooden, Gerald Green and Rajon Rondo. The deal has to wait until July 1st because Gooden needs to be signed/traded by Cleveland for Wally Sczerbiak. I don't know how much stock to put into this, esepcially because you guys have Iggy and Carney, so I wouldnt see the need for Gerald. We'll see what happens, but I would be surprised if we do get a deal done, that it doesnt involve Delonte West.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixers Notes | Iverson trade rumors overblown, King says76ers Notes

All the pre-NBA draft buzz over the Internet and on ESPN centered on whether the 76ers would trade Allen Iverson, and it made Billy King wonder.

King indicated that talks relating to Iverson had been going on but that they weren't as intense or extensive as they were reported to be.

"The calls weren't just for Allen," the Sixers president and general manager said yesterday. "I think [ESPN's] Andy Katz and those guys on TV made it seem like Boston had been steadily calling them and they're in negotiations. Every time I'm looking at it, I'm thinking I've been talking to more people about trying to get picks than talking to Danny Ainge," the Celtics' executive director of basketball operations.

"But the calls weren't just people calling about Allen. People were calling about a lot of other guys. People also wanted to move up to 13."

The Sixers held the 13th pick in the first round but worked out a deal with Chicago to get the Bulls' pick at 16 plus a second-round selection in 2007 and cash. The Sixers took guard Thabo Sefolosha 13th and shipped him to the Bulls, who took Rodney Carney for the Sixers.

One hot rumor before the draft had Iverson heading for the Celtics as part of a deal that would give the Sixers the No. 7 choice in the draft - with which they would take ex-Villanova star Randy Foye - and veteran Wally Szczerbiak.

Trade talks are expected to heat up again tomorrow, the first day NBA teams may negotiate with free agents.


^^^^^on BK's words
I dont know what to think right now.....I just hope we dont trade A.I. because I think we can still rebuild and hold on to him


----------

